# Question about the use of tracking dogs



## wildlands (Aug 27, 2005)

Hi, I am trying to create a web page on a tracking web site and need some information from some of you. I need to know if the use of a tracking dog for locating wounded game is allowed in your state or any state that you know of. Also some general guide lines that you most follow if you are allowed. Such as does the dog have to be on leash or can it free search? Can you track at night? Can you dispatch the animal at night if found still alive? If so then can the hunter carry the weapon or only the tracker and does it have to be the weapon that is insesaon? Do you have to be licensed and/or does your dog have to pass a test before you can become a tracker?

Here is a link to my web page and the type of tracking dog I use.
http://www.geocities.com/kapkep/

Thank you for your time 
Wildlands


----------



## joey (Sep 4, 2005)

i hunt in virginia. east of the blue ridge is popular practice and especially in the south eastern region of virginia to hunt deer with dogs. they strategicaly place hunters in stands and blinds and at a certian time they release the dogs on one side of the tract they are hunting to scare the deer up. it is common practice around here and always has been because the deer hide out in the swamps and in some really thick brush that you cant walk through let alone see through. do i hunt with dogs? no i dont like to. i still hunt and track in the moutnains but i dont take away from or look down on those who do. its tradtion in this area and always has been. you can also hunt hogs and racoons here.


----------

